# Hello. I am New(: Meet me and my Ponies<3



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and waiting for photos!


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks! I just decided on a name for the Medicine Hat

"Walk Da Plank" Now he just needs a barn name!

I will post pictures as soon I get some new ones uploaded xD


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

WHY HELLO THERE! I am also Tia 8D I claim you as my friend.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!

I think I'm confused. If you sold you 8yr old gelding, WHY does he need a barn name?

EDIT: Oh, you bought him.. got it.

Maybe Johnny Depp or Cracken?


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> WHY HELLO THERE! I am also Tia 8D I claim you as my friend.



Well Then I has a Twin! xD


And yes I just bought the Gelding, I don't have any new pictures of him and probably wont until I go out again to get him (The Mare is For sale)


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

His barn name should be Indy!!! Because I have an Indie :rofl:


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> His barn name should be Indy!!! Because I have an Indie :rofl:



Haha I was thinking something Pirate-ish..... Maybe his Barn name will end up being Pirate!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Tia And Pretty said:


> Haha I was thinking something Pirate-ish..... Maybe his Barn name will end up being Pirate!


Only other suggestion I have is Patchy LOL, but Pirate is a cute name... I'd feel the need to address him in Pirate lango though. :lol:


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Only other suggestion I have is Patchy LOL, but Pirate is a cute name... I'd feel the need to address him in Pirate lango though. :lol:



xD PIRATE ENGLISH! 


Yes.... xD Watch I'll be talking Fluent Pirate pretty soon xD


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

I am uploading some as we speak 


I broke my neck two years ago... And I Loped Pirate yesterday I was soo proud of myself! I haven't loped in MONTHS!!!


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Pictures from Yesterday!!

Facebook -Pirate

Yes they are on my Facebook, feel free to add me if you'd like  I'll find some of Pretty now...


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2057309596930.124392.1370321665&type=3 -Pretty<3 These are OLD he looks soo much better now. The man I was boarding him with did NOT take care of him at all ):


----------

